# Saving Recipes



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

My wife has a ton of Recipes and i would like to save them so she can access easily. i was thinking a Ipad or something. And small enough to mount under the shelf in kitchen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are apps for saving all kinds of data and I am sure there is one out there for the Ipad. I would just suggest that you get one of those cases that keeps the Ipad dry as the kitchen environment is not a safe one for any Tablet.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just gave away my Ipad, wasted $500


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

2x for an iPad. I bought a used one a few years back and it still performs well. I bought a flip cover for it that when folded allows the pad to stand. I believe it has 16 gig memory so there really is no problem with storing recipes. I bet you could come up with a mounting bracket to have it at eye level on a cabinet door. Good luck and Bon appetite!

Leigh


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Rather than typing them all, you can use a scanner app, such as CamScanner or GoogleScan, to scan the recipes into a tablet or other device, to a flash drive or to the cloud. I prefer the flash drive. I'm doing this with family heirloom items such as my grandmother's handwritten recipe book.


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Or just take a photo of it. I find that I use my camera for taking photos of stuff to remember/ stuff I can't read more than anything else.

Like the back of my router, print had to be put on by pixies. I take a photo and zoom it to human size print. Same if I am at a restaurant and can't read menu, take photo.

Or if going to Lowes or HD, take photo of what I need, because I will forget half of it when I get there.


----------

